# I miss my best friend Bono.



## jenniferkruger (Jul 24, 2012)

It's been almost two full weeks since we had to put down my best friend, Bono. He had breathing problems and we all knew it had to be done. The first few days was extremely hard, many tears shed and nights spent awake thinking of how we could have done things differently, but then it all seemed to get better. For the past week or so I've been having good days and not thinking about it hardly as much. But then yesterday happened. I just fell back into my slump of being unconsolable about it. We still have his collar out, and his ashes on display, and I see his water bowl and toys everywhere. I hear noises downstairs sometimes, cracks that the house makes, and still think it's him walking around, paws on the hardwood floor. I miss it. I really do think for those few seconds that it's him, and then I remember he's not there, and it's just the house making it's own noises. He brought such a warm and positive energy to our house that I now feel is missing... his company got me through many lonely nights and our friendship was greater than that of anyone else I've ever met. I just miss him very much. I wish he'd come home. I want him to know that we are all so miserable without him and that he meant the world to us. It sucks. We miss you, Bono. I hope I see you again someday.


----------



## coffeebean (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It's clear he was very loved.


----------



## Viking Golden Lab (Aug 1, 2012)

That all sounds like a tough heartfelt situation. I don't even wanna imagine one of mine gone...
How old was he? Did he live a full and happy life? What did he like to do? What was he known for? Was he named after U2 or a derivative of "Bone" + "O" or what?
What are the plans? New dog- new breed or maybe even a Cat?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

jenniferkruger said:


> It's been almost two full weeks since we had to put down my best friend, Bono. He had breathing problems and we all knew it had to be done. The first few days was extremely hard, many tears shed and nights spent awake thinking of how we could have done things differently, but then it all seemed to get better. For the past week or so I've been having good days and not thinking about it hardly as much. But then yesterday happened. I just fell back into my slump of being unconsolable about it. We still have his collar out, and his ashes on display, and I see his water bowl and toys everywhere. I hear noises downstairs sometimes, cracks that the house makes, and still think it's him walking around, paws on the hardwood floor. I miss it. I really do think for those few seconds that it's him, and then I remember he's not there, and it's just the house making it's own noises. He brought such a warm and positive energy to our house that I now feel is missing... his company got me through many lonely nights and our friendship was greater than that of anyone else I've ever met. I just miss him very much. I wish he'd come home. I want him to know that we are all so miserable without him and that he meant the world to us. It sucks. We miss you, Bono. I hope I see you again someday.


I'm so very sorry for your loss. I definitely feel your pain. Your post could be as my post. The silence is just deafening. A hundred times a day I think that I hear barking, breathing, his footsteps. And then realize that I'll never hear those noises again of my boy on this earth. I do believe you will see Bono again. That thought helps, but still it definitely sucks that we're without them on this earth. Thinking of you as you go through this heartbreaking time.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

I think it took me a month before i had would i would consider a " good day " ....Don't feel guilty when you get them, but don't be fooled into to thinking you are healed either. But bad days will be a little less frequent ...then turn into bad hours or bad minutes. 

14 weeks for me and i cried a lot the last few days. But i am in contact with a rescue group and at least i see hope in the future.

Remember, it is so very human to second guess death, but we have no control over mortality and sometimes that knowledge is brutal. 

In my case the first step towards healing was to stop blaming myself. Its incredibly self defeating and will not bring your Bono back.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for the loss of your Bono. Grieving is a rollercoaster. There will be days you feel good almost to the point of panic, how could you feel so good thinking you will forget him so fast, then you will fall back and miss him even more than before. We are not the same and need different time to move on. The stronger bond and greatest love always ask for more time. I love the house cracks. Sometimes when I talk to my Buddy I pray for any sign to let me know he is still with me in spirit and then I hear cracks I cherish them as an answer to my prayers and it makes me feel good. I know he is with me and always be in my heart. Your Bono knows you love him. And we will see them again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know you are really hurting and going through a very hard time. My heart goes out to you. So many of us know your pain, loss and the emptiness you're feeling right now all too well. I am one of those people.

All I can say is it takes time, it does get better, but it's not going to happen over night.Take one day at a time. Give yourself time to grieve and time to let your heart heal. People grieve differently and in their own way. You can't put a time frame on it, the day will come when you will be able to find peace with Bono's passing. When you think of him, instead of crying, you'll smile when you remember a special moment. 

I believe when a dog passes over the Rainbow Bridge they are whole again, running and playing like they did when they were young, no longer sick or in pain. I also believe they are watching over us and waiting for us to be reunited. And I believe they are with us in Spirit-there are days when I can feel my boy. 

It's been a 1.5 yrs. since we had to let our 15.5 yr. old boy go to the Bridge-it was the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I've had to say goodbye to 5 dogs in 17 yrs.that all lived well into their teens. It doesn't get any easier each time. If you didn't love them so much and they didn't mean so much to you, it wouldn't hurt. 

We think about our boy everyday, miss him and wish he was still with us. It was not meant to be. Here is a poem that helps me, I hope it brings you some comfort.


I'm Still Here 
Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 
Author Unknown


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bono*

I am so very sorry about Bono! Like Carolina Mom said, my Hubby and I have been with five of our dogs when they went to the Rainbow Bridge. We considered it a privilege to be with them and hold them as they crossed.
I still MISS all of them: Gizmo, Munchkin, Mimi, Smooch, and Snobear, but like Carolina Mom said, I believe they are whole at the Bridge and that we will all be together, again. 

I love the poem-it is just beautiful!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry about your loss of Bono. The first few weeks and months are definitely the worst and you'll find that some days are worse than others. Just take it a day at a time. Time will help you a little and all of your wonderful memories will help to get you through your heartbreak. 

Thanks for sharing the beautiful poem Carolina Mom!


----------

